# stores in the "street" market Sydney, Melbourne



## dopeskills (Sep 27, 2006)

What up, 

I'm curently in the process of gathering stores that sell to the street market. Stores that stock brands such as.
- stussy
- Obey
- krew
Exclusive (not so many stores in OZ stock)
- Crooks and Castles
- 10 deep
- mighty healthy
- Alife
etc
I'm a Syndey resident so I have a few stores which i will list for any one else in the same boat as me. So any Sydney,Melbourne hustlers out there who could help me out, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Stores in Sydney
- PSC (westfield, chian store, Skate) recently cut off there Penrith, Blacktown and livo stores.
- Freshin
- Espionage 
- SP1 (2,3)
- Supply
- Enku
- 99 Degrees Skateshop
and you got the Stussy and Chahartt flagship stores in 
darlinghurst.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Streetwear isn't my thing, but in Melbourne check out Fat and The Lab.


----------



## dopeskills (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks man..


----------

